# 3 early hanging toolbox tanks .... need help i.d.



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2018)

found 3 early hanging toolbox tanks with no bike .... need help ID
any help is appreciated
if you know the age, brand and bike model they go to ..... super
the red one has a faint "Flyer" script on both sides
2 of them seem to be original paint, one is an obvious repaint
2 have the same type clips for the door, but the shape of both is slightly different
all 3 have the same type 3 piece hinges for the door
thanks
Max


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2018)

1st and 3rd appear to be similar to the Wards Hawthorne Flyer motobike tanks. Mid to late 20's but not sure.  The 2nd looks like a Colson Flyer late 20's early 30's. Colson motobikes, both 28 & 26 wheeled I think ran both types.  I do know the Colson will also fit the Hawthorne frames....May also fit the Westfield motobike frames of the 20's 30's...someone should know for sure.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 10, 2018)

@locomotion

*Max ... your second tank looks like the No. 1001.  *
*Am at a loss to give a bicycle manufacturer connection.*

*As an aside .. the No. 1000 is usually .associated with Shelby.*
*The No. 900 has a Westfield / Columbia connection.*

*..... patric*


----------



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @locomotion
> 
> *Max ... your second tank looks like the No. 1001.  *
> *Am at a loss to give a bicycle manufacturer connection.*
> ...




Thank you Patric for that picture.
I didn't know that there was a manufacturer that made aftermarket tanks to add on your bicycles as accessories. VERY COOL.
I taught that bicycle manufacturers made their own tanks.
Like you said, it might be hard to make a bicycle manufacturer connection.

I just took some measurements of my middle tank and the measurements are spot on to the #3 model tank.
21" long, 2.5" tall, and a back drop of 6".
The hinges are 3 pieces like the #3 as well.


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, I think your middle tank is a No. 3.
I believe it fits a prewar 28" motobike frame like this Peerless (made by Snyder/D.P. Harris?) [borrowed foto, not mine].







The No. 1000 fits a 1936 Shelby balloon motobike 





The No. 1001 fits a 1935 Snyder/D.P.Harris-made Montgomery Wards "Hawthorne"






I think your top tank fits a Westfield frame like this [borrowed foto, not mine]




Which is similar too, but slightly taller than [borrowed foto, not mine]








I used to have a tank like your bottom example.  
I think it might fit a frame like this 
not sure the maker [borrowed foto, not mine]


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2018)

Elgin schwinn hawthorne.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 20, 2018)

sold the silver tank to someone in need.
both of the other tanks found their way onto a bike


----------

